# Bird Watching in the NJ Meadowlands



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

This article appeared in one of our local newpapers this morning:

http://www.zwire.com/site/index.cfm?newsid=17234008&BRD=1291&PAG=461&dept_id=523584&rfi=8

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That was a good article, Linda .. thanks for posting it. Sighting that Ivory Billed Woodpecker must have been quite an experience.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cool article! Thanks, Linda. I grew up near there - so many wonderful birds reside or migrate through this area. Now on the west coast, we occasionally see pileated woodpeckers - not as rare as the Ivory bill, but still quite a treat!


----------

